# Spin off poll: How long did or will your child RF?



## mimie (Mar 7, 2003)

How long did your child RF or how long do you plan to have your child RFing?


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

DD RF'd until 33 lbs, the limit of her car seat. She was 2.5 years. We have a newer seat for ds now, which RF's to 35 lbs. We will turn him then. I imagine around 2.5 years old.


----------



## 3pink1blue (Jun 23, 2008)

turned my first two at 1 and 20. I know so much better now! My 15 month old is RFing and I'll turn her at 35 pounds, the limit of her seat. She's 26 pounds now so I imagine she'll be around 2. I'll keep DS RFing as long as possible too.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

My first we turned at 3 & about 30 pounds. She was very close to the height limit of her EFTA.

My youngest is 20 months and 19 lbs and we'll leave her RF until she reaches the height limit or weight limit of whatever seat she gets next (her MA expires next year).


----------



## Sparks* (Feb 3, 2008)

I just turned ds ff last week. he's huge. 20mo and 35lbs.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I voted when he reaches the height or weight limit of the seat.

We did the same with #3 and he fit until he was 32.5 lbs at 30 months old (so 2.5) which worked out well because we were about ready to use his car seat for #4 who was outgrowing the infant seat.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

DS was about 2.5 and just about at the RF height limit of the seat. I probably could have kept him RF another month or two, but I was afraid of keeping him RF too long and him actually outgrowing the seat before I had a chance to switch it, and my pre-Passover car cleaning was a convenient time to make the switch.

My daughters both switched to RF around 14 months/18 lbs because the carseats then were incredibly impractical to RF with toddlers; their shoes got caught on the seatbelt (that went OVER the seat) and there was absolutly no information back then about RF being safer for kids over one. If we'd had "modern" carseats 13 years ago, my daughters would have stayed RF until they got too heavy or tall for the seats, which would probably have been around age 3.5 since they were both very tiny as preschoolers.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

We'll turn DS whenever he reaches the weight/height limit of his Marathon. He is 17 months and around 27 pounds now.


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

DD went FFing at 11.5 mos because we didn't know any better. There was some other reason, but I can't remember now, it had to do with one of those quirky rules on her seat (Evenflo Triumph 5).

DS will two on Thursday and he is still RFing, but just barely, so sadly he will be FFing very soon. He's weighing in at 32.5-33lbs.


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

DS was turned at 1 year and 22 lb because I did not know any better at the time. DD is 3y2m, 24-25 lb and still RF. I plan to keep her that way till 30ish lb, or maybe around age 5, because by then her bones will have hardened enough that I would be okay with FF even if she is not at the weight yet. But she may be 30ish lb before age 5 too, so who knows? She was 16.5 lb at age 1, 19.5 lb at age 2, and 24 lb at age 3, so maybe will hit 30 by 4-4.5?


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

AJ rf to 34# and 33 mos, he was too tall then and his seat had a 35# limit.

I told Evan he could probably go ffing on his birthday next month, he'll be 4. He's 32# and his seat goes to 35#, but I need to make room for new baby.

I think Ilana should make it to about 3.5yo before getting too heavy.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Dd was one year and 25lbs when she went FFing. Let's just say she was a screamer and everyone was happier with her FFing.

Ds is 20 months and still RFing. He'll stay RFing until he reaches the height limit of his seat (a True Fit.) He has no hope of reaching the RFing weight limit (he's barely 20lbs now.)


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Janelle was around 3 1/2 and around 25-27lbs. Kincaid was 18 months and around 23lbs. If I had known then that he could of stayed rearfacing in a marathon instead of the roundabout he had he would of stayed rear facing for at least another year, and she would of too, she got turned around after he did cause she was jealous of him...

Travis is 15 months and not yet 17lbs, he has a boulevard, and a very short torso, I don't think he will be forward facing till around 5. Even if baby #4 (due in may) is tall like Kincaid, I am smarter now and know that seats have higher height limits rear facing, plus there will be almost 2 years, not just 18 months, between Travis and #4.


----------



## BeckC (Nov 27, 2006)

I dont' have any kiddos yet but when I do they will RF to the limits of their seat.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

I had two votes- one for what I did with my ds, and one for what I plan to do with this next baby.

For ds, I voted 1yr and 20lbs, but that's not exactly right. He was 15 mos and about 28lbs (just a guess based on his typical weight %ile). And moving him wasn't based on him being over 1yr/20lbs.

For this new one, I voted to the limit of the seat, and I'll have a seat that goes to either 33 or 35lbs.


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

DS was 34 months when we turned his seat to FF. He was within 2 pounds of the RF limit.


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

19 months, 33 pounds, the limit on her seat. She FF in that seat until she was 2.5ish. Now she's FF in a Regent at almost 3 years old.


----------



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

I turned Alivia on her first birthday.

I think her weight limit is 35 pounds on her car seat. She turns FOUR at the end of the month and is only 33 pounds!


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

James was right around 2 years and just at 30lbs when we switched him. I'd have liked to keep him RF longer, but I truly think he was getting to be too tall, he was nearly 3 feet tall at 2 years old...at 3.5 now, he's pushing 40 inches tall.

My DD is just 1 year, right around 20lbs and still RF. She's a peanut compared to my son though so I look for her to be RF for a LONG time

My son tripled his birthweight at 10 months, I don't know if my DD has tripled her birthweight yet (they were the exact same weight at birth, 7lbs 3oz)


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

I turned my DD at 1 and 20 because I didn't know better and wasn't a CPST then! My DS is now 21 months and just shy of 30lbs, in a 35lb seat. I think we'll probably make it to 2 1/2 or so. I really want to make it through the winter.


----------



## chirp (Feb 9, 2008)

as much as i'd like to say i would extended rear face...our two door car with a rear facing seat makes every trip agonizing. and yes, we do opt out of some trips and get togethers because of this, but we don't want to opt out of all of them. my babe has already hit and passed 20 pounds...but we're counting down the days to the year!! i can't wait to be able to feel my feet at the end of a car ride again!!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chirp* 
as much as i'd like to say i would extended rear face...our two door car with a rear facing seat makes every trip agonizing. and yes, we do opt out of some trips and get togethers because of this, but we don't want to opt out of all of them. my babe has already hit and passed 20 pounds...but we're counting down the days to the year!! i can't wait to be able to feel my feet at the end of a car ride again!!

Google "extended rear facing". Rear facing is 500% safer than forward facing. That's worth any inconvenience that RF creates


----------



## chirp (Feb 9, 2008)

i realize how much safer it is... hence my first statement which was that i wish we could go that long. but it's not safe with me sitting the way i have to in our car at this point. my feet fall asleep, i can't wear a safety belt, i'm in the backseat behind my husband whose seat is not in the ideal situation for him either, in fact, if we DO get into an accident, happily, baby will survive both of his parents.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

His carseat can be installed more upright which will give you a lot more room. The risk of spinal and neck fractures in a FF carseat at such a young age is so paramount that I would encourage you to try absolutely everything before turning him FF.


----------



## hookahgirl (May 22, 2005)

We made it to 42 months (LOL) but she hit the weight limit once she had her winter gear on, sob!! Im almost crazy enough to just heat the car before we get into it and not put her in her boots/coat ect until we are getting out of the car!


----------



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

DD is 26.5 lbs in a Marathon (she is 22 mo). Plan to keep her RF till we hit the limit.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hookahgirl* 
We made it to 42 months (LOL) but she hit the weight limit once she had her winter gear on, sob!! Im almost crazy enough to just heat the car before we get into it and not put her in her boots/coat ect until we are getting out of the car!

She shouldn't be wearing a winter coat in her carseat, regardless


----------



## riversong (Aug 11, 2005)

We'll keep ds rf until the weight limit of his Boulevard. He's almost two and 26 lbs. I doubt he'd outgrow it in height first. We actually bought the Boulevard to keep him rf because he was too tall to rf in his Roundabout.

With dd, I turned her ff around 13 or 14 lbs because I didn't know any better and was getting encouraged by my MIL and SIL to turn her. I don't know why they cared.


----------



## hookahgirl (May 22, 2005)

Thats the thing, its not even a winter coat its a thin canvas zip up that is thin as a sweatshirt but weighs 3 times as much LOL


----------



## Mrsboyko (Nov 13, 2007)

So far, DD is 24 months and about 25 lbs and still RF. When babytwo gets here in March (DD will be 28 months, probably 28 lbs) we will re-evaluate. I want to keep her RF, but I need to see how everything fits in the car first.


----------



## grumpybear (Oct 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hookahgirl* 
Thats the thing, its not even a winter coat its a thin canvas zip up that is thin as a sweatshirt but weighs 3 times as much LOL

sorry for the threadjack but where did you get this? i'm looking for a thin but warm jacket for my DS.

on topic: DS is 2.5 y.o. still rear-facing in a 33lb car seat (old-er Radian80). He's around 30lb now so he still has several months to go, I assume.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

We moved DD FF around 18 months. . .she was around 30lbs and was very tall. She hated being RF and was a much happier child when we faced her forward. We were also way more comfortable since we drove a small car at the time and I had to sit with my knees touching the dash all scrunched up when she was RF. DS was over a year, but I'm not sure exactly his age. We were going to keep him RF longer, but since we moved to Japan where the max speed in our town was 70km (around 43mph) and he was so miserable we moved him FF. Oh, BTW, both my children were over 20lbs before 5 months so we were well beyond this measurement when we changed them.


----------



## hannybanany (Jun 3, 2006)

We turned DD at 15 months - the first time she reached 35 lbs. She turned back to RF when she went back down to 28lbs around 2 and stayed that way until just before her third birthday - when she reached the RF weight limit again.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Hannybanany I am sending you labor vibes!!







:







:







:


----------



## Flower of Bliss (Jun 13, 2006)

DD is 26 months and about 27lbs, 33 inches. She's RF in a Boulevard and at the moment, I plan to keep her that way until we reach the limits of the seat. We're TTC#2, and there's a chance I'll flip her when #2 is born even if she could still RF. We drive a civic and I don't think I can fit 2 RF carseats in the back. However, we've talked about buying a van once we have #2, so maybe I won't have to flip her then.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

dd is 3 yrs, 4 months, 33 lbs, and still RF'ing.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chirp* 
i realize how much safer it is... hence my first statement which was that i wish we could go that long. but it's not safe with me sitting the way i have to in our car at this point. my feet fall asleep, i can't wear a safety belt, i'm in the backseat behind my husband whose seat is not in the ideal situation for him either, in fact, if we DO get into an accident, happily, baby will survive both of his parents.









Is baby in the back middle? that is sort of what it sounds like, and that you are squished into a tiny partial seating position beside him behind your husband?
Because, if that is the case, might i suggest you put the baby's seat behind the passenger seat, and then you sit behind your husband. that way, you get a full seating position, and so does your husband. Your baby gets to remain rearfacing, and the slightly increased risk of being in an outboard position is WAY less risk that turning a 1 yr old forward facing. WAY LESS.

I'm not sure what car you have, but we have a Metro. So i know all about how to make carseats work in tiny little tuna cans..i mean, cars.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

DD was turned because I didn't know any better (which started me on my journey to be a tech....!). ds will be Rfing to the limits..whic, given his miniature stature, could easily be well after 4. i would proably be okay with him being FFing occasionally in other vehicles like grammas car 3-4 times per year after the age of 3.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I voted a lot of different ways







. DS1 was turned at 1 year and about 26 lbs. He was a car seat screamer. that combined with the fact that I didn't know how much safer it was to RF and I was in a hige hurry to turn him. DD stayed rearfacing until she was 18ish months old and outgrew the rearfacing limits of her seat (she was huge







). DS2 turned 3 in September and is still rearfacing, but is getting close to the limit. I will probably turn him as soon as DH has some free time to help me reinstall the seat (I can't do it myself and dh has is working a lot of hours - I'd rather turn him a couple of lbs early than leave him rearfacing until the seat is unsafe.)


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

I voted "to the limits of the seat" and "at or around 2 years." DS is over 33 pounds and going through another growth spurt, and his 2nd birthday is only a few short weeks away. I don't think we'll make it much into the new year without having to turn him because he'll have reached the 35 pound limit on his True Fit.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

DS is 2 3/4 yo and is still RF. He's a tiny thing, so he may not hit the hight and weight limits for quite sometime. I voted that I wasn't going to turn him till he hits the hight or weight limit, but I may turn him if he starts complaining about being the only 3rd grader still RF (he really is a tiny guy and if he keeps on his current growth curve he won't hit the weight limit till he's 8 yo.)


----------



## Ubelle (Nov 3, 2006)

I voted for at the limits of our seat

we have a recaro (signo / Como) and the weight limit is 35 lbs.

Not sure how long DD will be able to go, at 18 months she is 33.5 in. and just under 26.5 lbs. Last I looked (a week ago) DD was ~ 2-3 inches from the top of the seat, so I am guessing that she will max out the height first.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ubelle* 
Last I looked (a week ago) DD was ~ 2-3 inches from the top of the seat, so I am guessing that she will max out the height first.

Make sure you measure like this, usually the kids have alot more room than we think they do


----------



## hookahgirl (May 22, 2005)

I got DDs coat at Target last year. Its a Carter brand canvas coat and keeps DD pretty warm with out any bulk.


----------



## mama_ani (Aug 2, 2007)

My oldest three were turned at a year, they weren't yet 20 lbs - this was on the advice of my doctor. I know better now.
My 7 month old and 32 month olds are both RF and will be until they outgrow the limits of their seats. If my 32 month old stays on the same growth curve he will be 4 before he needs to turn FF.


----------



## hannybanany (Jun 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Hannybanany I am sending you labor vibes!!







:







:







:

Thanks!


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

DD1 I turned at 18 months. She wasn't at the weight or height limit for rear-facing yet. I don't know why I turned her. It just seemed like the "thing to do," and everybody thought I was nuts for keeping her rear-facing.

DD2 is 21 months and still rear-facing. She's a bitty little thing and will probably rear-face a long time still. I'll keep her that way until she's too tall or too heavy.

DS is also 21 months, but he's FF. I turned him because of his motion sickness. He vomits on even fairly short rides, when he's rear-facing. And he doesn't complain or cry before he vomits, so there's no warning it's coming. I often don't even know until I smell it. And I was so tired of cleaning out a stinky smelly car and having our trips short-circuited by DS being sick all the time.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

: If she continues on her growth curve, she'll be able to be RF until 3y8month.


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

i answered at the limits of the seat... but I'm not so sure about it, lately it's getting hard to get him in & out of the seat (at almost 2) - he either stands up against the back of the car seat, or I bump his head on the roof of the car and feel bad. So I'm not so sure I'd keep him there indefinitely; right now I feel like it's certainly a lot safer and worth the extra hassle.... but at say, 4, if he's still under the limits, I'm not so sure I'd see much added value in it... by then I think a good, properly installed & used see FF is a good safe option; ....


----------



## UptownZoo (May 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
DS was about 2.5 and just about at the RF height limit of the seat. I probably could have kept him RF another month or two, but I was afraid of keeping him RF too long and him actually outgrowing the seat before I had a chance to switch it, and my pre-Passover car cleaning was a convenient time to make the switch.

My daughters both switched to RF around 14 months/18 lbs because the carseats then were incredibly impractical to RF with toddlers; their shoes got caught on the seatbelt (that went OVER the seat) and there was absolutly no information back then about RF being safer for kids over one. If we'd had "modern" carseats 13 years ago, my daughters would have stayed RF until they got too heavy or tall for the seats, which would probably have been around age 3.5 since they were both very tiny as preschoolers.

Ditto!







Isn't it funny how fast things change? My older two kids sat in a 3 pt. harness bucket, then moved to a T-strap style seat that I bet nobody here even remembers.







The rec then was 20 lbs., so that's when I turned them, DS at around 8 months, DD at around 10 months. Makes me cringe now, but we didn't know.

My youngest RF till he reached the height limit on his convertible FPSE, shortly after his 3rd birthday. He's a tall skinny chicken, so we've always had to go by height more than weight.

It's hard to believe that I'm not many years away from being done with car seats forever! I've had some combo of RF/FF/boosters in every car for so long, it'll be weird when we're done. Nice, but weird.


----------



## colobus237 (Feb 2, 2004)

My first two children were around 30 lbs at one year, and I turned them then. Youngest is lighter and is still rear-facing at 19 months. I imagine we'll keep it that way until she hits the weight limit of 35 lb.


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

We just turned ds ff. He is 24 pounds and 15 months old. He is in the britax diplomat and was getting too squished rf, plus i could barely lift him and put him in it that way. he's much happier now being ff as well. Technically he could rf until 30 pounds (i believe), but logistically it works better ff now.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollytheteacher* 
We just turned ds ff. He is 24 pounds and 15 months old. He is in the britax diplomat and was getting too squished rf, plus i could barely lift him and put him in it that way. he's much happier now being ff as well. Technically he could rf until 30 pounds (i believe), but logistically it works better ff now.

He can RF to 35 lbs in that seat. Please reconsider--15 months is VERY young to FF


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
He can RF to 35 lbs in that seat. Please reconsider--15 months is VERY young to FF









Just in case Holly is in Canada, the Diplomat RF to only 30 pounds here.







But, I agree, 15 months is REALLY early. DD is over 2 now and I can't even imagine having her FF at this point. Their heads are still so large compared to their bodies, and it scares me to imagine that heavy, large head flinging forward in an accident.


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechnoGranola* 
Just in case Holly is in Canada, the Diplomat RF to only 30 pounds here.







But, I agree, 15 months is REALLY early. DD is over 2 now and I can't even imagine having her FF at this point. Their heads are still so large compared to their bodies, and it scares me to imagine that heavy, large head flinging forward in an accident.









To be honest, he might be too tall to RF. I'm not sure what the height restriction is, but he is very big for his age. I don't think he is to "young" as technically he can ff at 20 lbs and a year in Vermont...

I do agree it is safer to keep rf if children are less than the max weight and height, but it is also really hard for me to physically get him in that way. I cannot do it without bumping his head on the ceiling, he is very strong and arches his back to avoid getting in, etc. He is much happier being able to see facing forwards too.

Oh, and not to be all "my friends do it so i do it" but i honestly DO NOT KNOW of anyone who kept there lo rf after a year...I waited the longest lol.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollytheteacher* 
To be honest, he might be too tall to RF. I'm not sure what the height restriction is, but he is very big for his age. I don't think he is to "young" as technically he can ff at 20 lbs and a year in Vermont...

He can RF until his head is within one inch of the shell. an_aurora posted a link to the proper way to measure that earlier in this thread. That being said, the Diplomat does have a short shell compared to other seats so it is possible he is outgrown it in height.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollytheteacher* 
I do agree it is safer to keep rf if children are less than the max weight and height, but it is also really hard for me to physically get him in that way. I cannot do it without bumping his head on the ceiling, he is very strong and arches his back to avoid getting in, etc. He is much happier being able to see facing forwards too.

Personally, I'd sell your Diplomat and go for a True Fit, which is lower profile (thus more room to get child in and less head bonking on door frames). I hate that back arching as well, good thing is, most kids outgrow it. As well, when they get older, they often climb in their seats themselves. DD hasn't let me put in her seat since she was approx. 18 months old, she's demanded to climb onto the running board and then pulls on her seat cup holder (while I stand behind because I am sure it's going to come off one day!) and gets in herself. Great because I no longer have to worry about bonking her head, not so great while I stand outside in our freezing temps where I live though!









I prefer safety to happiness although my child isn't unhappy RF. She looks out the window and always has a book and soft toys.[/QUOTE]


----------



## hookahgirl (May 22, 2005)

At 2 I let DD climb in her RF seat herself, SO EASY. She just scrambled up there and was in postion to get buckled in.
Getting her sitting right FF is more of a pain, I actually switched from a Blvd to a Nautillas because it was taking her too long to get in herself and everytime I tired to get her in it was a major project to get the buckle out from under her and get her sitting right int he seat.
I would RF for ever if I could, so much easier!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollytheteacher* 
I don't think he is to "young" as technically he can ff at 20 lbs and a year in Vermont...


That doesn't make it safe







RF is 500% safer than FF for a myriad of reasons. Most importantly, childrens' vertebrae are not hardened and fused until around 3 years of age. Before that, children are susceptible to internal decapitation in a crash.


----------



## BarefootScientist (Jul 24, 2007)

I didn't vote because I am not sure how long I will keep DS rear facing. For a while yet, I'm sure. I will need to check what the limits of the seat are, although he is nowhere near them!

DS is 16.5 mo. We had his 15-mo checkup today (yeah, late), and he was 19.25 lbs. And the doctor said that I need to put some quarters in his diaper so I could turn him around.







Then he said that I can turn him around anyway even though he's not quite 20 lbs. I must have looked a bit horrified because he added "when you're ready."

But...if it's sooooo much safer, why don't they change the recommendations, or at least make it known that, although it's legal to turn them at one year/20 lbs, it's safer if you don't?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BarefootScientist* 
But...if it's sooooo much safer, why don't they change the recommendations, or at least make it known that, although it's legal to turn them at one year/20 lbs, it's safer if you don't?

It IS so much safer. The laws are 1 yr and 20 pounds because the laws were all made in the 90's when the max RF limit of any seat was 20 pounds. They simply haven't been updated. Several states have changed away from the 1 yr/20 lbs minimum to a proper-use clause in an attempt to get people to ERF, but unfortunately people just say "oh it's not the law anymore, I can turn whenever"







:. The reality is that all the manufacturers list minumums (most 20 pounds, some like Dorel & Sunshine kids have a 22 lb FF minimum) but ALL encourage ERF to the limits.

ETA: That' exactly what I and all the rest of the CPSTs and CPS enthusiasts are doing~making it well known that ERF is safer


----------



## prettymom (Feb 23, 2007)

DD is barely 2 and 25 pounds. The rear-facing max is 33 for her seat, so we will probably be turning her around 3.5 years. I might have been tempted to turn her a little sooner, but her head is so giant (like a four year old's) for her body size (petite), that I am scared a little nudge from another car would be enough to snap her almost non-existent neck.


----------



## knowerofnada (Dec 4, 2006)

My oldest dd will be 3 in February and is still RF. She is 26 lbs. We will continue to RF until she is 33lbs, which is the weight limit on the Britax Decathlon for RF.


----------



## knowerofnada (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow, to those who voted they are turning their infant FF prior to one year and 20 lbs, please explain


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *knowerofnada* 
Wow, to those who voted they are turning their infant FF prior to one year and 20 lbs, please explain









It might not have been that they *will*, but rather that they *did*. When my oldest was born, seats only rear-faced to 20 (or maybe it was 22) pounds, so if your 9 month old was 20 pounds, you had to flip them.


----------



## knowerofnada (Dec 4, 2006)

Oh, ok....that makes more sense. You live, you learn....


----------



## ricemom3 (Jan 29, 2008)

My oldest two (who are now 17 and 14) rf only until about 1 yr. That was when we were told to turn them, and I think the limit of the seat.
Well, DS#2 is 16 mos old, not 20 lbs yet, but it doesn't matter. He will rf until the seat limit (35 lbs). Although I have to be honest, if he is 7 or 8 and still not 35 lbs I may go ahead and ff.









I have been researching and reading things here from all the cpst mamas and am very greatful for your knowledge. If it hadn't been for this, I may have turned him at 20 lbs b/c "that's what you do". My dh thinks I'm crazy for talking about rf for much longer b/c we don't see anyone around here that does that. Of course, that doesn't mean its right. (I am right, of course,but we won't tell him







)


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *knowerofnada* 
Wow, to those who voted they are turning their infant FF prior to one year and 20 lbs, please explain









The poll was for what you did and what you plan to do. I mentioned earlier that we turned DD at 11.5 mos, but I guess I didn't explain. We didn't know any better and DH said something like, "well she has to turn in a week or two anyway," so we turned her. Notice the key word there? Has. We never stopped to think about leaving her RFing. Also, she was riding in the old Evenflo Triumph 5, which had a funny rule about which harness setting you could use RFing and which you could use FFing, which was a problem for us.

I actually learned something from that experience. When DD was 2.5 year old and outgrew that seat I knew she wasn't anywhere near ready to ride in a booster. I met a carseat tech on another board (she happens to be here too) and she helped me pick out a seat that would keep her harness for a long time. She also inspired me to start learning more about car seats and safety so I read everything I could get my hands on. My DS turned two today and he is still RFing. Sadly, he's at the weight limit for his seat so he will be turning FFing.


----------



## Lil'Momma (Nov 12, 2008)

Just a question, but what carseats are you guys using?

My first carseat with ds1 was rf only with a height limit of 26in, which my son surpassed at three months old. We had to buy a second car seat that was convertible, but still he surpassed the height limit by 11 months old. We kept him rf until he was one year old, by which time he was four inches over the limit, but nowhere near the weight limit. Our mw told us we needed to turn him around (1 yr, 23 lbs) because it was very dangerous for his legs to be straight up against the backseat like they were.

My son was two in July, but wears 4T clothes because he is so tall. What carseat do you use that would allow a VERY tall child to stay in it as long as they should?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Ugh, I hate it when misinformation is spread like that







You can use a seat until the child's head is an inch from the top of the seat. The legs are not a concern in the least.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lil'Momma* 
My son was two in July, but wears 4T clothes because he is so tall. What carseat do you use that would allow a VERY tall child to stay in it as long as they should?

The Sunshine Kids Radian, The First Years True Fit are two seats that will keep your child rear-facing for the longest likely (due to their tall shell height). I believe the True Fit actually has a taller shell height so will keep a child rear-facing the longest, but the Radian should keep them forward facing a little longer due to a taller harness height. Harness height doesn't matter for RF as it does for FF as shoulders are above the harness slots in RF.

There are likely a few more seats available in the U.S. that would work for you. I'm in Canada, so we don't have as much choice, but the 2 seats I mentioned are available in both countries (althought the Radian has a lower RF weight limit in Canada).

For RF you can keep them that way until their head is within 1" of the top of the shell AND they are under the weight limit for RF. For FF, they need to be within the FF weight limit, tips of ears no higher than the top of the shell, and shoulders not over the top harness slot.

And I hope that an_aurora will correct me if I've misspoken anywhere!


----------



## Ks Mama (Aug 22, 2006)

I voted 1 yr & 20 lbs... but that wasn't the reason or exactly the time for turning either of my kiddos. I fully expected & planned to keep them RF for as long as possible. We even got the highest RF weight seats (after months of researching the possibility of importing swedish seats with even higher RF limits).

But in the end, both I turned around the 14/15 month time period because they SCREAMED EVERY TIME WE WERE IN THE CAR. Didn't matter the length of the trip. Didn't matter music, snacks, books, toys, singing, pacifier, me in the back, lights on, lights off, daytime, nighttime, windows open, windows closed. We switched brand of carseats several times. Always fed, fresh clothes, fresh diaper before travelling. Didn't matter.

And because not driving is NOT an option, it was INFINITELY safer to turn my children when I did (and they were both obv. over the 20lb & 1yr mark), than to endure or put them through further torture.

Their bodies & brains suffer when they scream (as is documented in CIO research). And when my babies scream, my body responds. And its flatly unsafe to drive in that state.

Edited to add:

I still advocate for RF for as long as possible, and I recommend the Britax CS to my freinds.


----------



## UptownZoo (May 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *knowerofnada* 
Wow, to those who voted they are turning their infant FF prior to one year and 20 lbs, please explain










Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechnoGranola* 
It might not have been that they *will*, but rather that they *did*. When my oldest was born, seats only rear-faced to 20 (or maybe it was 22) pounds, so if your 9 month old was 20 pounds, you had to flip them.

Yup, that's the reason. When my older kids were little, the rec was to turn them at 20 lbs or 1 year, _whichever came first_. Which means lots of tubby 5 month old babies were forward facing, and other things that horrify us now.

Butcha know, I didn't sit in a car seat when I was a baby. My mom put us in a car bed until we were mobile, then in a harnessed seat. My grandma put her babies in a laundry basket on the backseat. My dad never even wore a seatbelt until he was in his late teens. Things change.


----------



## NicaG (Jun 16, 2006)

I turned ds at 18 months or so. He was (and still is) in the now-discontinued Britax Wizard. That seat has huge headwings, for sip, and ds would get frustrated that he couldn't see out the window and then he would tuck his head on the wrong side of the headwing. So he was sort of doubled over, with his neck under the headwing. It was not safe at all and was freaking me out every time we drove. In an accident, his neck would have gotten crushed. It was much safer to turn him forward. Britax redesigned those headwings in newer models, thank goodness.

Dd will rf until the weight limit of her seat.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *knowerofnada* 
Wow, to those who voted they are turning their infant FF prior to one year and 20 lbs, please explain









Yeah, I didn't mark that, but I turned my oldest at 11 mos and 23#.







Obviously I was NOT a carseat tech yet, lol. We went on a trip to see my dying grandfather, just me and him and I thought it would be easier if he ff, he was a big boy afterall right.







I never turned him back around after that trip b/c he was close to 1. I learned better and he went back rfing at 27 mos and stayed that way till 34 mos when he outgrew his AO and Scenera in height and hit 34#. Evan is going to go ffing on his 4th birthday, I told him he could.







He's just about outgrown his Avenue both rfing and ffing at the same time b/c of height! We'll have to steal his BV back from his sister (it needs some new foam anyways I can't order right now) and let him use that till we get the new Radians in January. Ilana should make it till 3.5yo, so you can teach an old dog new tricks. I think that's why I get SOOOO mad at people who say 'well, that's how we did it w/ our older kids and they're just fine'. Good for them. Whoever shared the phrase w/ me 'when you know better, you do better' was right on the money.


----------



## TinyMama (Sep 4, 2007)

We turned DD at 15mo and 30 lbs, b/c we had a CS and it only RF'ed until 30 lbs. Then we borrowed a Scenera and RF'd her again, but it was a disaster--she started throwing up every.single.time. we got in the car.







We FF'd her again at 16 mo. and in a Nautilus, which is by far the best carseat we've used.

She grew quickly, though--at 18 mo she is 34 1/2 lbs, and so we only had two months where she was "inappropriately" FF'ing. Of course, you could argue that at 18 mo she weighs an inappropriate amount...


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm planning to keep her RF until 35 lbs, which I hope will get her through at least 2 years, preferably 3. She's a big girl, though. I got her a TrueFit just because of the extra shell height so she hopefully won't have to turn because of height before 35lb. Though she's really long torsoed so there's no way to be sure.


----------



## kohlby (Dec 5, 2005)

DS - At the seat's limit of 33lbs, which happened at a mere 16 months.







DS did scream in the car so I had to limit my trips. I stayed off the highway since it was too stressful with his screaming. He did do much better if I sat next to him.

DD - Likely around 30 lbs just because I'm pg and our car will fit one rf seat better than two rf seats. She'll be about 3 years old and 30lbs when this baby is born.

DS due in Feb- At the seat's limit, which would be 33lb or 35lbs depending on what seat I get.

Quote:

My son was two in July, but wears 4T clothes because he is so tall. What carseat do you use that would allow a VERY tall child to stay in it as long as they should?
I found that height wasn't an issue rf, but was ff. My son is very tall and has a super long torso. He hit 35lbs and 36" at 18 months - and would have been too tall for any standard convertible seat at that point even ff! Definately get one of the convertible seats that are up to 65lbs or more. My son outgrew him Britax Marathon ff right before 3, despite the 65lb limit due to his long torso. He's now in a Britax Regent, which is up to 80lbs, but he'll outgrow that by 6 years old likely. (Regent is ff only. I bought it to keep him in a 5-pt harness longer).


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ricemom3* 
we don't see anyone around here that does that. )


i could show you a couple....







LOL. I've also gotten at least 4 of the HMN families to buy nautiluses to extended harness their 3-4+ kids in....


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

At the weight limit of our Radian (33 lbs.) which was at 2.5, with my youngest, and at 18 mos. (barely over 20 lbs.) with my oldest.


----------



## sweetpeppers (Dec 19, 2007)

I turned my son around at 14 months, I think, but I didn't know about anything other than bucket seats for rear facing, and he was too big for it anymore. That said, he enjoyed the car sooo much more when he could see what was going on.


----------



## KaliShanti (Mar 23, 2008)

I'll turn him when he reaches the height or weight limit of the seat. He is now 18 months and 27 pounds or so so I have time.









I also hate it when people say "I can't believe he is still RF! What about his poor legs." Argh...


----------



## rhiandmoi (Apr 28, 2006)

I'd like to say 100% that I'd do it until they reached the limits of the seat, but if the tyke's 4 and still small enough to be rear facing, I'd probably switch. We were very small kids, so it is possible. I don't think I was 35lbs until around age 6, I might have been over 16" seated height, but it would have been close. I was a head shorter than everyone else.


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

My Dd is almost 17 mo and is RF in her Britax Marathon. I plan to keep her RF as long as her BM permits. The weight limit is 35 lbs (I don't know about the RF height limit...I will have to learn more about that feature). Dd is only about 23 lbs. So, hopefully she will be able to RF for a good while longer.


----------



## PrettyBird (Jun 19, 2005)

DD1 is 28 months and still RF in her Boulevard. It RF until 33 lbs but we also have a Marathon that RF til 35 lbs. So when DD2 (2 months) outgrows her bucket I'll put her in the Boulevard so DD1 can RF until 35 lb.

That is really stupid they don't change the laws to a higher RF limit. Even the very inexpensive seats (like the $40 Scenera we have in my mom's car) RF until 35 lb now. I think a lot of parents just assume FF is just as safe once the kid hits 1 year and 20 lb.


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

IIRC I kept ds rf until he was over the weight limit. At the time I didn't know what to do. The limit was 30 lbs but he hit that at 10 months.

I don't know anyone who RF longer than 11 months. They always get antsy and turn them "just a little early".

DD is 18 m and will rf for a long time yet (she's tiny). People are asking me left and right when I will turn her. At least it's a chance to educate people.


----------

